# Anyone interested in a Tandem..................



## halfatruck (Nov 12, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-ANTIQUE...912?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b66d0e30


----------



## chitown (Nov 12, 2010)

*bah humbug*

cough cough... hang on, let me get up off the ground before I type an appropriate response to this humbuggery.

The comma and zeros are in a strange arrangement in the asking price.

1/3 of a million will get you the bike and a pair of mirrors! what a set that would be! Maybe if you buy them both you can get a discount on the shipping?

http://cgi.ebay.com/PAIR-Antique-Go...=Antiques_Decorative_Arts&hash=item27b66de107


----------



## OldRider (Nov 12, 2010)

What are you griping about ChiTown? The shipping is free, its a win win situation!! ( I used only my best sarcastic typing to post this message)


----------



## IJamEcono (Nov 12, 2010)

I was just going to place a bid, but looked at my checkbook first. Only about $119,000 short. Damn.


----------



## chitown (Nov 12, 2010)

*I'm using my calm non-sarcastic font now...*

OldRider... oh, I didn't notice that the shipping was free. My bad.


----------



## Springer Tom (Nov 12, 2010)

You guys just don't understand, this junk, er, stuff is Super Ultra mega rare only ones on the planet caliber collectibles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did anyone notice they also have the super mega ultra rare one dollar bill with a star in the serial number? Woohooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldRider (Nov 12, 2010)

chitown said:


> OldRider... oh, I didn't notice that the shipping was free. My bad.



ChiTown, I hope you understand I was only kidding


----------



## chitown (Nov 12, 2010)

OldRider said:


> ChiTown, I hope you understand I was only kidding




I think that is a safe bet. 

The only question would be... is that seller kidding? or what the _blankity blank_ is he thinking? But back to being serious, I think I'm gonna pop on the 1999 Chucky Cheese token. I've been looking for one of those for a while now!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHUCK-E-CHEESE-...267?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b66cec6b


----------

